# Scratching the Sofa or Scratches Your Leg



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter often does this to get attention. It is his will against mine. I am using the word "no" "off" "good boy".....wondering if I need to use a sound diversion to really get his attention to stop this behavior? 

We will battle the wills for at least 15-20 minutes or more, I often divert his attention to commands of sit, stay, down....and he sure is talking back to me. We try toys and running in the house. And, also going outside for a break and run, which works sometimes. Then............all of a sudden, the behavior disappears! Dexter is quiet and he settles down. 

Your input is very important to me, please let me know what works for you.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I would think the scratching at the sofa is different that scratching your leg. He may be scratching your leg for attention. The sofa I do not know about . . . we never had that issue. 

It sounds like he is testing you right now . . . very typical of a puppy. Distraction or a command to do something different may be the best deterrent along with a firm NO. I would tell him GOOD BOY when he is doing something desirable, such as getting down and stopping the behavior. And no treats either, or he will start to scratch to get a treat! I think you are doing the right thing . . . he will grow out of it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh! I am sitting on the sofa and he is looking at me....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dasher uses his paws for everything. He does this to our legs generally when he wants picked up or loved. He also does this if you ignore him for too long and he has a toy. It is his way of communicating. He doesn't really do it to items but to his family- humans and fursisters.

To be honest, I don't mind it and generally cave in. I just think of it as his way of telling me he needs me or needs to play. If I yell at him to lay down he usually will.

Here is a clip of him doing it to Dora when she refused to play with him and got on the couch.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I would think him scratching your leg when he wants attention is just that. The couch/sofa is another subject-I think most Havie's do what I call "dig to China" on stuff. I know all three of mine will do that-the girls worse than my man don't know why they do that but they do. Mine will start on one end of my couch and scratch-roll-circle-then start again till they reach the other end of the couch. They do the same on the pillows that should be on the sofa but are now on the floor for them-afgahans get the same treatment. Bedtime is a work out for them-scratching-rolling-pure joy at doing whatever it is they are doing. I just tell my Dh they are digging to China and once they get there they will settle down. Frannie is so cute when she does it that I can't get mad at her.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Amanda, that is so cute . . . and I love Belle sitting on her pretty little pillow like the queen bee observing Dasher and Dora.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It would not be so bad....if the nails were very short....which I am working on with nail clipping. We bought a nail grinder.....works very well...takes 2 people to use with Dexter at this time as Dexter gets used to the grinder....but, so much better than the clippers. 

I am trying to use the grinder each day on the nails and do a few of them each day. I have read, if nails stay clipped, the quick will start growing shorter, there by, keeping the nails shorter. So...........I am working on it. 

I will still work on the behavior seeking behavior and the scratching on the furniture...along with my leg while sitting in that chair or sofa. Dexter has my attention all the time anyway.............I don't know why he demands it sometimes. :frusty:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

No leg scratching but, we have a battle every night with the sofa scratch. It is at "my" time, reading, tv or just rehashing my day. She knows it will get my attention. I've done the "no" and other words, now I pop the newspaper on the leather and she does her RLH, then back to the sofa. I know it has become a game, but I will have a fit if she puts a hole in one of these pieces of furniture.

I've never had a reason to think she does it when I am not there.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd does the same thing as Dexter...I think that it's cute but it can get annoying if he doesn't stop when I tell him to. 
He also does the "El Toro" thing with his front feet when he's watching me and wants to play...usually while nudging a toy in my direction.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Amanda, that is so cute . . . and I love Belle sitting on her pretty little pillow like the queen bee observing Dasher and Dora.


I thought the same thing!

Mine seem to scratch when they're tired. It's almost a last burst of energy before the crash but if it's on something I don't want them to scratch I just say a firm "NO" and it seems to work. If Scooter gets really worked up on the couch I put him down on the floor and give him the stare with my arms crossed. Works every time. Who knew I could be so scary?


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

My yorkie used to "make her bed," wherever she decided that was going to be - in her actual bed, on a chair, sofa, etc. Scratch and scratch to scoop all the imaginary twigs and leaves together, then turn around a couple times and lay down. Not sure if that's the same thing as your guys' sofa scratching....


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have done the firm "No!" I have done the stare down....Dexter breaks the stare...he is barking and talking back (Any sound other than a bark); He is quite the character and head strong. 

If it happens again, I will say "No!" when he is down, a "Good Boy!" then..................we will go outside for awhile and see if that works. 

Oh! I have done the ignore thing...which works, but I am still in the room. And, if I go to another room, Dexter will scratch the door, soooooooooooooo, I am going outside without him (He loses his playmate for a couple minutes) and see if this works. 

It is attention seeking for sure.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh! Dexter usually does this behavior at the end of the day.....he has a lot of energy at the time of attention seeking....we will be going outside. 

It is not like we do not go outside and walk several times a day, play with his toys, he runs when he is outside also. I am thinking Dexter needs that one last RLH after 5pm to help him relax at night....because Dexter usually crashes around 8:30PM.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*Holy Cow!*

I really think all these Havs are related. Murphy digs to China on my sofa too! I thought maybe he was digging to get at a toothpick that my husband left but that isn't it. He only digs at one spot and only on the sofa, he doesn't bother the chair or loveseat. He also does the RLH routine and that always makes me laugh. Our cats Lily and Boo watch him from their spot on the coffee table and Boo reaches out and clobbers him on the head every few laps.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Tonight went better. We went outside and running several times today and one run after 5pm. I think Dexter is getting his final wind tonight, hope it doesn't last long. It is play with toys inside, belly rubs, and settle.............he almost did the scratching/biting on the chair I am sitting in to get my attention, but I stared him down and he stopped.

Dexter is sooooooooooooo cute, I can see why a Hav is spoiled. Dexter is settling nicely and I see yawns. :whoo: 

Ok..........Wear Dexter out after 5pm and I should not have the problems of scratching/biting on my chair. We will try out it out.

Another problem lately.....new thread......Barking!


----------

